# New SmokTech Mod (H-Priv)



## Soprono (27/4/16)

Wow, beautiful mod with a awesome pull fire action, well at least the style of it looks awesome. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (27/4/16)

Moreeee







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (27/4/16)

That looks like a really decent little kit!


----------

